# Installer Win7 avec clé USB ??? (Mavericks)



## Jessycd (14 Juillet 2016)

Salut !

Ca fait une semaine que je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux pour installer ce satané Windows avec Boot Camp...

J'ai mon ISO. Clé USB 64Go (USB3, mais mon port est un USB2). OSX Mavericks iMac i7 mid-2010 8Go RAM HD 2To. L'accès a un ordi sous Windows 7 64 Bits si besoin.

J'ai deja galeré pour pour transformer les fichiers car je suis tomber sur ceci :

"*Par défaut, BootCamp est compatible avec les fichiers WIM et SWM (fichiers contenants les différentes éditions de Windows 7), 
mais pas le format ESD.
Le problème des formats WIM et SWM, est qu'ils ne bénéficient pas d'un niveau de compression aussi important que le format ESD."
*
J'ai finalement réussi a faire la transformation avec le logiciel ESD-Tools. (Sur Windows évidemment)
J'ai donc récupéré mon ISO avec mes fichiers en ESD.

Ensuite Boot Camp ne m'affichait pas l'outil pour créer une clé USB avec Windows dessus (Et donc bootable en theorie ?), donc rebidouille, modification du fichier info.plist dans Boot Camp.
Ca marche, l'option apparait.

Je crée ma clé USB avec Boot Camp et mon ISO.

Je telecharge les drivers Windows, que le support web d'Apple me dit de placer dans ma clé (Par contre j'etais censé remplacé les anciens fichiers par ceux fourni par Apple mais il n'y en avait pas precedemment sur la clé... Probleme ?)

Je l'ai fait quand meme, les drivers sont sur la clé.

Probleme : J'ai toujours ce P****N de message "The Installer disc could not be found" (Mon Mac est en Anglais)
Il veux un disque mais je n'en ai pas !!! Et l'ISO que j'ai fait 5,1Go, pas possible de le graver sur un DVD !!!!
J'ai une licence officiel mais par contre l'ISO c'est un pote qui me l'a filer, est ce que ca viendrait de la ?
On m'a egalement preter un CD Windows 7 64 Bits mais c'est un CD qui viens de chez LDLC (Avec écris LDLC dessus et tout.), pas un CD Microsoft, et mon Mac n'en veux pas, il me le recrache sans le lire. (Je l'ai testé sur un PC, le CD est lu, donc le probleme ne viens pas du CD)

D'ou vient le probleme alors ???

Merci d'avance...

Ludo


----------



## Jessycd (14 Juillet 2016)

Un peu de nouveau, j'ai pu recuperer une ISO visiblement plus original que la premiere.

J'ai donc pu avoir acces a l'ecran de partitionnage, lancer l'install. Sauf que :

Lorsque le Mac redemarre, il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas d'appareil bootable... --'
L'ISO qui ne serait pas bootable ? Comment le savoir ?

Que puis-je faire ? :/

Merci d'avance...


----------

